# Money,import export



## Hephesus (Mar 17, 2009)

Can I take money into the country invest into a bank and then take it back out with me? I hope years later? Is there limits? Any idea what the interest rate is at the moment? Any help or advise apreciated.


----------



## tamsin (Mar 6, 2009)

Hephesus said:


> Can I take money into the country invest into a bank and then take it back out with me? I hope years later? Is there limits? Any idea what the interest rate is at the moment? Any help or advise apreciated.


You can bring all your money into the country, _invest_ into a bank at a ridiculously low rate of interest (Google various current Thai bank interest rates, they're practically all the same, sod all), and then draw it all out again, even years later at sod all. Just press the button on the 'take your waiting number' machine in any bank, fill in one of the little 'withdrawal' forms and present it with your passport, and then take it all back home again. I'd look for an _investment _ (*not* a bar/restaurant/tee ruk) if I were you, or else leave it in a long term deposit account in your home country. There is a _limit_, by the way, but no one cares what it is. Just bring a backpack of it in and don't expect to have any of it left when you leave.


----------



## Guest (Mar 22, 2009)

tamsin said:


> You can bring all your money into the country, _invest_ into a bank at a ridiculously low rate of interest (Google various current Thai bank interest rates, they're practically all the same, sod all), and then draw it all out again, even years later at sod all. Just press the button on the 'take your waiting number' machine in any bank, fill in one of the little 'withdrawal' forms and present it with your passport, and then take it all back home again. I'd look for an _investment _ (*not* a bar/restaurant/tee ruk) if I were you, or else leave it in a long term deposit account in your home country. There is a _limit_, by the way, but no one cares what it is. Just bring a backpack of it in and don't expect to have any of it left when you leave.


Either you're just having an off-day, or my burnt digits detector is working A-ok. Are you a Brit tamsin? The sarcy cynicism surely can't belong to a Yank!


----------

